# Worth the swap VSX-822k to VSX-1122?



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Just saw that bestbuy was allowing a price match from amazon and newegg. Checked online saw that VSX-1122 was 150 dollars off the retail price on newegg so I called them to make sure that they had it in and that they would do it and they will. Bought the 822k about two weeks ago I think I'm going to swap. Just checking with the forum I had a onkyo 606 before the hdmi board went this looks more comparable to that reciever plus it has a extra sub out which is cool. I was thinking elites but my bestbuy doesnt have that section and just want to do a exchange. The 1122k is the best option right just checking want to get the best for my money. I am powering two monitor 50s for fronts, a CS1 center, 2 monitor 40s, and ESW-V10 energy 10. All input would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Based on your description, it sounds like it would be an even exchange with the price matching deal? If the jump from 5.1 to 7.1 and the additional power is worth another trip to Best Buy, I say go for it. The ability to expand your system later without the need for a new receiver is not a bad thing.

A close friend of mine uses a Pioneer receiver with Monitor 70's in the front and 50's in the rear, along with an SVS cylinder sub. He has used it daily for a couple years now and loves it. The Pioneer seems to me like a good choice for features and reliability, but I have no first-hand experience with Onkyo at this point.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking but I also heard to check out harmon,marantz, and yamaha for the money I wanna spend I don't think I will go back to onkyo because of the hdmi board issues I had in the past.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I can attest to the fact that Yamaha and Marantz both make great AVRs. I've read a lot of positive feedback regarding HK as well. I'd say if you like the Pioneer and can get a deal on the 1122, go with that. If you're like me, you'll go crazy comparing specs between the other brands trying to choose the "best" one.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Thats what Ive been doing since last night I'm doing the swap tomorrow so I gotta figure this out today.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I saw that newegg has the TX-NR616 for almost 300 off and its 7.2 with 2 hdmi outs that could be huge any insight on this receiver? does it still have the same hdmi issues the others have?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

jpopperez said:


> I saw that newegg has the TX-NR616 for almost 300 off and its 7.2 with 2 hdmi outs that could be huge any insight on this receiver? does it still have the same hdmi issues the others have?


More power, but a lesser version of Audyssey. The 1122's version of MCACC is more advanced than the version of Audyssey that comes with the Onkyo. So I would go with the 1122 personally.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

So I'm thinking the 1122k then its the best of the series and has the better MCAAC the other choice could be one of the higher end yamahas either the 500 dollar unit out the 600 dollar unit. They have more watts per channel than the 90 watts the 122k offers. What do you guys think of the yamahas?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tough to compare the watts between receivers... Are the states specs real specs???

Just role with that Pioneer. They make solid AVRs, IMO. And you're going to get a sweet deal!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Tough to compare the watts between receivers... Are the states specs real specs???
> 
> Just role with that Pioneer. They make solid AVRs, IMO. And you're going to get a sweet deal!


agreed. Your speakers are fairly sensitive, so I wouldn't worry to much about wattage. I think the best value is the Pio here. And no, I'm not a Pioneer fanboy. I have a Denon. I had 2 Pioneers previously and both were rock solid.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Just saw that newegg is sold out of the 1122k now so IDK know if they will honor the price at bestbuy. If they dont what the next best bet you guys think 500 to 600 limit at bestbuy thanks.


----------

